# Trimmings from Brisket? Use em?



## meat hunter (May 8, 2009)

Trimmed a brisket the other day and ended up with about 3 plus pounds of fat/fatty meat. I know when I make sausage, I save all the trimming from other pork project to make sausage, but what about beef? Anything I can do with it. Maybe its a dumb question, but ya never know.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 8, 2009)

Make a beef sausage?


----------



## mballi3011 (May 8, 2009)

I dont know because I dont trim my brisket I let the fat keep the thing juicy


----------



## capt dan (May 9, 2009)

Toss it!


----------



## richoso1 (May 9, 2009)

Been there, done that.


----------



## smokeguy (May 9, 2009)

Is it just me or does it seem like they're getting more and more fatty for the last couple of months?  By the time you trim it up real good half of the packer weight is gone.


----------



## jminion (May 9, 2009)

Depends on the producer/packer.


----------



## kingudaroad (May 9, 2009)

Grinding a little in with venison makes a very juicy burger.


----------



## richoso1 (May 10, 2009)

Seeing the same thing on the west coast too. The good thing is we can still get it cheap enough to accept the waste.


----------



## pignit (May 10, 2009)

If you ever want to make a good beef gravy this is the stuff to do it with. Fry it up and render it down. Pour off the grease and freeze it or put it in the fridge. When you want some good beef gravy.... blend some of the grease with some flour.... cook it awhile on a low temp. It will turn dark for you.... then add beef stock until you get it to the thickness you want. A little secret is a product called Kitchen Bouquet. It is a browning and seasoning sauce. It works great to add in a gravy. Grease from beef like that makes excellent gravy for roast beef and mashed potatoes.


----------



## m1tanker78 (May 10, 2009)

I use brisky trimmings in my beans ~ fat and all.  Always turn out awesome (I usually remove the trimmings from the pot of beans before serving).

-Tom


----------



## gnubee (May 10, 2009)

Add some to bear, elk, deer or moose meat for great burgers. Contrary to popular thought Bear meat is not always fatty and needs help sometimes. Only late fall bears are fatty and I never hunt them that time of year.


----------



## pops6927 (May 10, 2009)

Grind it once and form into snowball sized balls and roll in birdseed, the birds love 'em.  (Birdballs)   Used to sell them out of the meatcounter at 100% profit!


----------



## faquinteros (May 13, 2009)

On another forum I read for Primo users, of which I am one, a user made a really great suggestion.  I have tried it and think it is a very nice technique.  His name is Char-Woody.

He suggests taking the trimmings and cut them up into smaller pieces.  put them into foil that is as long as your brisket and season with your rub, if you like.  Roll the foil into a pouch and puncture one side of it lengthwise with a fork.  On the Primo, we use our upper racks to place this fat packet with the holes facing down.  The brisket goes underneath it and as the fat packet melts, it drips down on the brisket and gives it a great crust.  So you self-baste it with its own fat.  I usually cook mine with the fat side down to keep the non-fat side tender.  This adds a fatty layer to the all-meat side.


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 14, 2009)

I use beef fat and render it down to cook duck meat in, sometimes I grind it with goose or duck to make burgers, if it where me I would freeze it and use it for something.


----------



## vegansbeware (May 14, 2009)

I keep it and put it in aluminum loaf pans above the brisket while I cook it. Cut some slits in the bottom of the pans and as the fat melts, the juice will drip over the brisket and create a "self basting brisket".

Here's post where I showed it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...90331#poststop


----------



## jbeaupain (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the ideas.  I had the same question and came here for the answers.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 18, 2017)

[emoji]129300[/emoji] put in homemade from scratch baked beans while they cook all day. Instead of bacon.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 19, 2017)

I separate the good beef from the fat on my trimmings.  I just finished my 2nd solo brisket this morning and I throw the meat trimmings into the foil pain that catches the brisket drippings.  It makes amazing juice/fat braised brisket for chopped brisket sandwiches.

I keep the fat and vac seal it for sausage making.  Here in TX we have no qualms of making sausage with beef and pork so either the fat or the meat trimmings can easily go to sausage.

My plans are to keep enough beef fat to make about 20 pounds of Venison Pastrami!!! I made 11 pounds of it earlier this year and it blew my mind.  I now have 5 pounds of beef fat vac sealed in the freezer so I have enough beef fat to make at least 25 pounds of Venison Pastrami after my hunting vacation later this year :)


----------

